# Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?



## Evildust (8. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß ihr werdet mich jetzt für verrückt halten aber ich habe mir die neue Xplorador von Jenzi geholt und werde mit dieser an meinen doch recht turbulenten Lechkanal Meitingen auf Friedfische wie Brassen oder Nasen gehen.....Was haltet ihr davon??? Feeder wie Stipp fallen flach da diese mit 90 grad Neigung sich an diesem Gewässer verabschieden, falls diese Theorie kommen sollte......Bevorzugte Angelart: Auf Grund mit 35 - 50 g je nach Schleusengang.

Reger Austausch erwünscht, da mich jeder anguckt, aber niemand eine Meinung dazu hat

Gruss euer Evil


----------



## fordprefect (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Wieso gehen Feeder und Stipprute nicht? Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du mit der Neigung meinst.


----------



## Evildust (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Strömungsbedingter, durch das Blei verursachter Neigungswinkel der Spitze......


----------



## fordprefect (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Hmm also das kann ich immer noch nicht so nachvollziehen. Der Rhein hat bestimmt mehr Strömung als dieser Kanal und trotzdem ist da gut Feedern. Und gerade wenn da 30-50g Blei reichen, dann sollte dass doch auch ohne Probleme mit einem entsprechenden Futterkorb gehen.


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Wahrscheinlich reichen da keine 30-50g und deshalb gibt es die beschriebenen Probleme ("Neigungswinkel der Rute"). Aber was da eine Spinnrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30 Gramm ändern soll, versteh ich nicht....


----------



## Evildust (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Meine Frage an sich bezieht sich ja auch darauf ob ich mit meiner neuen Spinn auch einen Grundansitz machen kann, da ich mit meinem Angelhändler meines Vertrauens nen Test am Laufen habe, hinzu kommt das mir das Feedern nicht taugt und ich mit der Spinn, die meiner Meinung nach eher ne Kombirute ist, eine 2 in 1 Lösung habe#c


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Vielleicht bin ich ja ein bisschen dämlich, aber ich verstehe den Hinweis auf die "90° Neigung" nicht. #c


----------



## Micha383 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Wie soll denn eigentlich das ganze Setup der Spinnrute als Grundrute bei dir denn aussehen?
Bisserkennung?


----------



## Evildust (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

@wlahn ich habe die xplo 30-50 die zudem ein härteres Rückrat und keine so extrem empfindliche Spitze hat


----------



## strignatz (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Ich verstehe das alles nicht. 
Was ist mit den 90°? 
wieso mit Ner spinnrute nen Ansitz?


----------



## fordprefect (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Also wenn da starke Strömung ist, kann ich verstehen, dass du auf Pose keine Lust hast. Wobei das auch geht, wenn man es möchte.
Ich verstehe bloß nicht, warum eine Spinnrute besser geeignet sein soll zum Grundangeln, wenn spezielle Grundangelruten nicht geeignet sind. Bei Ruten mit Fieberglasspitze zur Bisserkennung dürfen die übrigens durchaus schon geneigt sein. Die Spitze darf auch ruhig direkt Richtung Schnur zeigen, selbst dann hat man immer noch eine gute Bisserkennung. Es gibt da übrigens btw auch Wechselspitzen für verschiedene Bedingungen.


----------



## Evildust (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

@Mich folgendes Setup
Xplorador 30-50 g 25er Hauptschnur, 40g Blei ne 3000 Rolle.....Zielfisch Brasse, Barbe


----------



## strignatz (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Also evildust, ist deine Frage einfach, ob man mit deinem Setup auf Grund angeln kann?


----------



## Evildust (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Ja Ford die gibt es, trotzdem ist mir die 2oz Wechselspitze immer noch zu weich, ich merke gerade das irgendwie wieder keiner versteht was ich meine|bigeyes


----------



## strignatz (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Warum fährst du nicht einfach mit deiner neuen Rute ans Wasser und probierst es aus?! 
Warum sollte es nicht funktionieren? Wenn dir das immer noch zu weich ist, kaufst du dir ne Brandungsrute


----------



## fordprefect (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Naja, die sollen ja auch weich sein. Wenn du so eine Angel benutzt, egal ob Feeder oder Winkelpicker oder sonstwas, dann spannst du die Schnur ja absichtlich, dass die Spitze sich verbiegt. Wenn du glaubst das sei zu stark, dann zieh mal ein bisschen an der Schnur. Da merkst du dann, dass da immer noch viel Bewegung, bei ganz geringer Kraft möglich ist. Die Spannung ermöglicht es auch Fallbisse zu erkennen.

Du kannst bestimmt mit deiner Rute angeln gehen und du wirst bestimmt auch was fangen. Bloß optimal ist das ganze dann trotzdem bestimmt nicht.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du gegen den Futterkorb hast, aber ich halte den gerade am Anfang für relativ simpel und auch für sehr Erfolgsversprechend.


----------



## Evildust (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Ja Strignatz das ist alles was ich will, eine kompetente Antwort ! Ich bin niemand der für jedes Einsatzgebiet ein seperates Setup bzw Ausrüstung haben muss, ich bin ein Walker am Wasser und will mit möglichst wenig Ausrüstung zb schnell mal beim Grundangeln nen Blinker an meine einzelne Angel anbringen und ein paar Würfe wagen....


----------



## Stralsund (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*



Evildust schrieb:


> @Mich folgendes Setup
> Xplorador 30-50 g 25er Hauptschnur, 40g Blei ne 3000 Rolle.....Zielfisch Brasse, Barbe



Ja und warum soll man damit nicht auf Grund angeln können?
Klar geht das - kannst dieses Setup auch an einen Besenstiel montieren, das Blei wird trotzdem samt Schnur, Haken und Köder am Grund landen und wenn ein Fisch beißt, der Freilauf/ elektronische Bissanzeiger oder wie immer die Bisserkennung erfolgen soll, dir einen Biss signalisieren. Die Bissanzeige durch Wackeln der Rutenspitze ist beim Besenstiel allerdings minimal. :q

Probiere es halt aus - was sollen wir dazu großartig schreiben.
Ich z.B. angle ausschließlich mit Spinnruten - ob auf auf Grund oder Pose - Aal Zander Karpfen Hecht Schleie Brassen Flunder - alles Spinnruten.


----------



## Evildust (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

@ford ich benutze eigentlich nur bei Kälte Futterkörbe was ich mit meinem oben beschriebenen Setup kann, auch schwerere.Frühling wie Sommer füttere ich schwere Futtermischungen an, vermischt mit Kiesel, da benötige ich keinen Futterkorb


----------



## Evildust (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

@Stralsund weil jeder sagt mit Spinns darf soll man diese Art von Angelei nicht betreiben, aber danke zu deiner Aussage|wavey:


----------



## strignatz (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Ist deine Frage denn jetzt beantwortet evildust?


----------



## Evildust (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Ich denke ja, ich probiere es einfach aus vor Ort, ich habe vorher ja auch schon Spinns benutzt und wurde eigentlich nie enttäuscht. Ich halte halt nicht soviel von dieser feinen Fischerei und bin der Meinung das ich bei meinem Zielfisch genug Action bei meinem Setup habe und die Tiere nicht noch zusätzlich stressen muss, nur weil ich mir einbilde mit superfeinem Gerät ein besseres "Angelerlebniss" haben zu müssen.....:g


----------



## fordprefect (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Naja so kann man das aber nicht sagen. Die speziellen Friedfischruten sind schon stark genug, dass man die Fische auch anständig rausbekommt.

Wenn du das so machen möchtest und das für dich funktioniert ist ja alles ok, aber jetzt nicht die spezialisierteren Methoden als Tierquälerei abwerten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Wenn du ein Mädchen für alles suchst, dann nimm doch die Spinnrute. Die ist genau so sch* zum Feedern / Grundangeln auf Friedfisch, wie eine Feeder zum blinkern. Da muss man immer einen Kompromiss eingehen.


----------



## thanatos (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

 mach´s doch einfach verstehe eh das extreme 
 Spezialisierungsgedönse nicht,dazu bin ich zu alt
 gehen tut so ziemlich alles wenn auch nicht am optimalsten
 aber es geht


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Klar geht das als Kompromisslösung auch mit einer Spinnrute.

Bissanzeige nur über die Spitze kann(!) dabei aber Richtung "suboptimal" laufen.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Klar geht das als Kompromisslösung auch mit einer Spinnrute.
> 
> Bissanzeige nur über die Spitze kann(!) dabei aber Richtung "suboptimal" laufen.



Gehen tut vieles ,ob es spass macht? #c

Irgendwo in dem Fred habe ich gelesen das sich deine 2 oz Spitze durchbiegt.
Dann ist das noch zuwenig.
Feederuten sind in dem was du vorhast nicht zu toppen .
Vorausgesetzt die Rute hat das Potenzial dazu und der Angler das nötige Wissen.:q


----------



## joedreck (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Mensch klar kann und darf man mit ner spinnrute auf Grund angeln. Nur weil irgendwer da spin raufgeschrieben hat, heißt das nicht, dass andere angelarten nicht gehen. Meine erst Rute war ne gespiließte bambus. Das war einfach n stock. Und damit hab ich auch auf Grund gefangen. Lass dir nicht immer was erzählen. Wenn du die schonzeit damit überbrücken willst und keine Lust hast dafür extra Geld auszugeben dann mach das einfach


----------



## Evildust (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

@feederbrassen   Was hat das bitte mit Erfahrung zu tun, ich fische mittlerweile auch seit 20 Jahren, mir ging es lediglich darum das ich wie Joedreck schon gesagt hat, keine Lust habe extra kohle für Feederschnickschnack auszugeben.....und an diesem Gewässer wo ich fische musst du erst mal was fangen und dann erzähl mir noch einmal was von Erfahrung |krach:


----------



## Allround-Angler (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Lieber eine Spinnrute zum Grundangeln als eine Grundrute zum Spinnangeln!
50 g  Wurfgewicht ist die klassiche Allround-Rute.
Geht zur Not für (fast) alles im Süßwasser außer feines Rotaugenangeln und schweres Wels- oder Störangeln.
Ob man mit speziellerem Gerät dann doch ein paar Prozent mehr fängt, lass ich mal dahingestellt...|rolleyes
Mir persönlich würde die Länge einer Spinnrute auf Dauer nicht ausreichen. Gerade wenn es strömt, kann man mit einer längeren Rute viel Schnur aus dem Wasser halten und so mit weniger Blei fischen.
Bei einem kleinen Kanal mag es ausreichen.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*



Evildust schrieb:


> @feederbrassen   Was hat das bitte mit Erfahrung zu tun


Hatte ich so nicht geschrieben.



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt die Rute hat das Potenzial dazu und der Angler das nötige Wissen.:q



 Du bringst da etwas durcheinander.

Angel ruhig mit der Spinnrute,geht doch auch.
Musst ja auch keine extra Feederute kaufen.
Kannst du offensichtlich eh nicht mit umgehen.
Und jetzt reg dich wieder ab.:l


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Ich frag mich sowieso, was der ganz Tööt soll?

Er hat eh ein felsenfestes Konzept und keinerlei Lust auf konstruktive Anregungen zu reagieren. Sie betachtet er offensichtlich als Affront. Ist das nicht trollig!?


----------



## NedRise (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*

Also wenn man zum feedern eine Feederute nimmt ist man doch nicht spezialisiert. Dann nutzt man etwas für den angedachten zweck, wenn man aber eine Spinnrute zum feedern nimmt dann hat man diese zweckentfremdet...

Kann man machen, muss man nicht, sowohl als auch.Hoffe Dir ist jetzt gehofen..#d


----------



## Evildust (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf Weißfische?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich frag mich sowieso, was der ganz Tööt soll?
> 
> Er hat eh ein felsenfestes Konzept und keinerlei Lust auf konstruktive Anregungen zu reagieren. Sie betachtet er offensichtlich als Affront. Ist das nicht trollig!?



Andal, ich bin der letzte der keine konstruktive Kritik oder Anregungen vernimmt , geschweige denn sie in die Praxis umsetzt.Aber da du ein alter Seebär bist nehm ich dir das nicht krumm :m


----------

